# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Tuts Windows (English) >  Stablehost Giảm Giá 80% Trọn Đời

## odvwnrflxqcs

*Stablehost Giảm Giá 80% Trọn Đời*
*StableHost* đang chạy chương trình khuyến mại giảm giá tới 80% trọn đời tất cả các gói Shared Hosting và Reseller Hosting nhân dịp Black Friday. Hiện tại chương trình đang được thực hiện sớm hơn các nhà cung cấp khác.

 Bạn không thể tin được 80% TRỌN ĐỜI đó. Với mức giảm giá khủng như thế này, khó có thể có nhà cung cấp nào so sánh được.

 Ngay từ bây giờ, bạn có thể đăng ký ngay một gói Shared Hosting hoặc Reseller Hosting bất kỳ và sử dụng mã coupon bên dưới để nhận được ưu đãi giảm giá tới tận 80% trọn đời.

 Coupon giảm giá 80% trọn đời Hosting StableHost

 Coupon trọn đời giảm giá cả khi đăng ký mới lẫn gia hạn, áp dụng cho tài khoản cũ và mới. Đơn hàng có thể được thanh toán với tài khoản PayPal hoặc thẻ Visa/Master.

----------

